# Energizer Power Max P18K Pop



## theFOoL (Mar 1, 2019)

What y'all think? *LINK*

I think the phone is too big. 3 years ago I had a LG G4 with a TQTHL 10,000 Battery and the case was huge but this, this is too big and probably heavier than mine was *XDA* for my LG G4​


----------

